#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-25
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<arts> gooooooooooooooooooood morning! :)
<zipper> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi zipper
<CraigZ> morning Kilos , arts and zipper
<Kilos> hi CraigZ
<Kilos> hi Cryterion
<Cryterion> mornings
<elacheche> Morning!
<craig__> morning
<arts> morning!
<elacheche> wassup!
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> meeting here in 2 nights time
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> :)
<chesedo>  inetpro: is it possible to get Na3iL on our titanpad for the meeting's cheatsheet?
<chesedo> Kilos: maybe you will know ^^
<Kilos> ive forgotten all about the pads chesedo
<Kilos> inetpro will surface
<Na3iL> good morning Africa :D
<chesedo> hi acetakwas
<chesedo> first time i've seen you here
<acetakwas> chesedo::  :)
<acetakwas> I'm new here :p
<Kilos> hi acetakwas
<Kilos> welcome to #ubuntu-africa
<acetakwas> Kilos::  :) Thanks
<Kilos> where are you
<acetakwas> Nigeria
<Kilos> we are still hunting for many linux users in africa
<Kilos> welcome
<acetakwas> Cool. "They are ever so scarce."
<Kilos> do you know any of the guys in the niger loco
<acetakwas> Not many sorry
<Kilos> please join our group on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<acetakwas> Okay
<Kilos> and the mailing list is in there too
<acetakwas> :)
<Kilos> have you seen our site?
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<acetakwas> Yes
<Kilos> cool
<acetakwas> But this is more of Ubuntu that "Linux" generally, right?
<Kilos> i bet you didnt hit refresh a few times and watch the background change
<acetakwas> Else, the name would be #linux-africa
<Kilos> this is an ubuntu channel but with all linux users welcome
<Kilos> many countries onlu use ubuntu on their servers
<Kilos> only
<acetakwas> Yes, but the name Ubuntu might not encourage Fedora users for instance to join.
<Kilos> but i am sure there are ubuntu users there that dont even know about us
<acetakwas> And I don't use a server
<acetakwas> It's my laptop's primary OS
<Kilos> same here
<acetakwas> Since 2 years
<Kilos> only mine is kubuntu
<Kilos> since 8.10
<Kilos> gnome2 at first then the unity change made me move to kde
<acetakwas> I use the Ubuntu 15 (LXDE)
<Kilos> we are having a meeting here tomorrow night at 20.30 cat
<acetakwas> Lubuntu desktop environment
<Kilos> cool
<acetakwas> Because of lagging Unity
<Kilos> kde is also a bit heavy but i love it
<acetakwas> Your site's background could use JS to auto switch the photos
<Kilos> everyone of the designers are too busy
<Kilos> took ages to just get the site going
<Kilos> so it can stay that way a while
<Kilos> it works
<Kilos> was mainly built to attrack linux users
<Kilos> we have from te top to the bottom of africa here
<Kilos> the
<Kilos> from tunisia to cape town
<Kilos> many guys dont find time to be on IRC
<acetakwas> Kilos::  I understand
<acetakwas> Even I am busy now. I keep IRC running on one of my workspaces
<Kilos> if you have anything of interest add it to the agenda for our meeting on the 27th
<Kilos> yeah the whole world is in busy mode
<Kilos> staying alive isnt as easy as it used to be
<acetakwas> :)
<acetakwas> Okay
<Kilos> http://is.gd/i0QrUs
<Kilos> hi qwebirc67265
<acetakwas> Kilos::  It's me :p
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> see our site works well
<Kilos> so little things can wait
<acetakwas> Yes
<acetakwas> Obviously
<acetakwas> Nice meeting you
<Kilos> yes same here
<chesedo> lol acetakwas, welcome to the channel
<acetakwas> chesedo::  Thanks
<Kilos> peeps of africa. please spread the word that we are having a meeting here in 2 nights time
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-26
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<chesedo> o/
<Kilos> haha elacheche good man
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> good morning Africa o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> elacheche Na3iL you missed @ubuntuza tweet hehe
<Kilos> took me all day to find the password
<Na3iL> haha :D
<Kilos> im not a twitter fan
<Kilos> i hope this channel is going to grow by tomorrow night
<Na3iL> it will indeed Kilos :D
<Kilos> you guys must feel free to post on the mailing list
<Na3iL> I will post on ubuntu-tn's mallist about the meeting of tomorrow
<Kilos> and the one for here man
<Na3iL> sure, okay
<Kilos> uuntu-africa list so the whole of adrica sees it
<Kilos> whew typos
<Kilos> i need to sleep
<Na3iL> haha get some rest
<Na3iL> I will publish in the two ml
<Kilos> too many chores still to do
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hi ac3takwas
<Kilos> or wb
<Kilos> you need to wake nigeria up about tomorrow nights meeting here
<Kilos> and all surrounding countries as well would be good
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> elacheche where na3il
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-27
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<CraigZim> morning world
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<CraigZim> :)
<CraigZim> confirm meeting tonight is 20:30 local time?
<Kilos> yessir
<CraigZim> cool
<Na3iL> good morning Africa o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> its way past morning man
<Kilos> you one hour ahead of us as well
<Na3iL> :D
<Na3iL> how are you today?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<CraigZim> good morning Na3iL you obviously just woke up
<Na3iL> good as well
<Na3iL> Yep CraigZim It's 13:04 here in Tunisia
 * Na3iL is a lazy guy x)
<CraigZim> :)
<Kilos> owl genes
<Kilos> from too much camel milk and dates
<Na3iL> Kilos, btw, did we need some members from the Ubuntu LoCo Council?
<Na3iL> to the meeting I mean?
<Kilos> you mean here for our meeting?
<Na3iL> yep
<Kilos> nono this is our channel but anyone is welcome to attend
<Na3iL> ah okay
<Kilos> we had some in our first meeting
<Na3iL> yep I remember that!
<Kilos> i think they wanted to see how uniting a whole continent would work
<Kilos> total breakaway from the loco idea
<Kilos> i dont mind, i have made new friends all over africa now
<Kilos> wb acetakwas
<Kilos> ai!
<Na3iL> QA, help meeting
<QA> Na3iL: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<QA>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<QA>   I am <True Name>
<QA>   topic <topic>
<QA>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<QA>   minutes so far
<QA>   meeting title is <title>
<Kilos> QA spell quarterly
<QA> Kilos: That seems correct. Carry on
<Ch3ck> I hear there's a meeting here today
<Ch3ck> At what time?
<Kilos> hi Ch3ck yes
<Kilos> in an hours time
<Kilos> 20.30
<Ch3ck> Aight nice, glad to represent Cameroon
<Kilos> where did you hear about it
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntuafrica
<Ch3ck> Kilos, from the Nairobi Linux Users group mailing list :-)
<Kilos> great
<Ch3ck> Kilos, Thanks (y)
<Ch3ck> I think alot of our guys will be here soon enough
<Kilos> hear is our launchpad link
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you can join there and you will recieve mails directly
<Kilos> the more the merrier
<Ch3ck> Aight nice Kilos
<Kilos> have you had a look at our site?
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> aw
<Ch3ck> Kilos, not yet
<Ch3ck> Let me check it out
<Ch3ck> Just joined the launchpad link
<Kilos> did you add yourself to the mailing list as well
<Ch3ck> I just found this on github: https://github.com/Ch3ck/awesome-hacking-spots
<Ch3ck> I think we should add our Favourite hacking spots in Africa here too
<Ch3ck> Kilos, let me do that now
<Kilos> zipper should be here as well
<Kilos> hi  MarwenDo
<Ch3ck> Aight great, Kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ongolaBoy will you be here tonight?
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> he is still eating
<Na3iL> hey MarwenDo welcome to Ubuntu Africa :D
<MarwenDo> :)
 * Na3iL is still eating :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> elacheche dont be late
<Na3iL> I will be back in a minute
<Na3iL> brb
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: hi.. sometimes here :)
<Kilos> meeting tonigh ongolaBoy
<Kilos> i think one item about repos concerns you
<Ch3ck> It's strange the Middle East is no longer considered Africa, they were part of Africa in the 60s
<Ch3ck> It would have been great to have them here :-)
<Kilos> i cant remember if we should have taken it out
<Ch3ck> ongolaBoy, It's ongola Yaounde?
<ongolaBoy> Ch3ck: yep
<Ch3ck> it's nice to see an IRC user from Yaounde
<ongolaBoy> Ch3ck: use to be on #ubuntu-cm channel and #ubuntu-africa when I'm online
<Kilos> we need to encourage all the lugs to join us
<Ch3ck> nice ongolaBoy Pas de pb!
<Ch3ck> Kilos, the Buea Lug is aware of this, they should be here anytime
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> where are they?
<ac3takwas> Kilos::  That would be #ublab :)
<Kilos> what country?
<acetakwas> Kilos::  Cameroon
<Kilos> aha
<Ch3ck> Kilos, it's Buea, Cameroon
<Kilos> the guys on the upper west coast are hard to keep
<Kilos> ive had a few chats with a couple of them but they didnt stay long
<Ch3ck> Kilos, upper west coast?
<Kilos> im mtrying to remember
<Kilos> cotedivoor and that area
<Kilos> i dont see the map clearly
<Kilos> need new glasses i think
<Kilos> and mali and niger
<Kilos> geeks all over
<Ch3ck> Lol, yeah I see
<Kilos> these are the locos  that are still active
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Ch3ck> I see
<Kilos> there was someone from niger here last week
<Na3iL> back
<Kilos> and the two missing locos i think were absorbed by the lugs there
<Kilos> chesedo you here as well?
<Kilos> and elacheche is late
<Kilos> sigh
<Na3iL> he's in work I think
<Kilos> ah
<Na3iL> hey lafricain
<Kilos> hi lafricain
<lafricain> Hi!
<Na3iL> should we start Kilos or we wait for the rest!
<Kilos> right Na3iL ball in your court, ill look and learn
<Kilos> 1 minute
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> i think start Na3iL
<Na3iL> okay then
<Na3iL> QA, start meeting
<Kilos> we try keep to time
 * QA gets out the memo-pad and cracks her knuckles
<Na3iL> QA: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<QA> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Na3iL> Thanks everyone for joining once again :D
<Kilos> QA I am Miles Sharpe South Africa
<QA> Kilos: Done
<Na3iL> please introduce yourself to our bot as follows: QA: I am <FirstName LastName - Country>
<Na3iL> QA, I am Naeil Zoueidi - TUNISIA
<QA> Na3iL: Yessir
<CraigZim> QA: I am Craig Brash from Zimbabwe
<QA> CraigZim: Righto
<lafricain> Cyrille from RDC
<chesedo> QA: I am Pieter Engelbrecht - South Africa
<QA> chesedo: Done
<ongolaBoy> QA: I am Willy MANGA - Cameroon
<QA> ongolaBoy: Sure
<acetakwas> QA::  I am Tosin Animashaun - Nigeria
<QA> acetakwas: Yessir
<Ch3ck> QA: I am Nyah Check - Buea, CAmeroon
<QA> Ch3ck: Sure
<K_K_N> QA: I am Kerasen Naidoo - South Africa
<QA> K_K_N: Righto
<Na3iL> MarwenDo, log in as well please
<Na3iL> the Agenda for this evening can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20160127
<MarwenDo> QA: I am <Marwen Doukh - Tunisia>
<QA> MarwenDo: Yessir
<Na3iL> I'll give you a minute to look at the agenda :)
<chesedo> MarwenDo: try that again without the 'angles' <> :)
<Na3iL> by the way, if you have anything to suggest any last minute topics you might want to add
<MarwenDo>  QA: I am Marwen Doukh - Tunisia
<QA> MarwenDo: Okay
<chesedo> MarwenDo: thanks
<Na3iL> Welcome marwen :) log in by typing : QA  I am <FirstName LastName - Country> without the angles
<marwen> QA: I am Marwen Kaouena - Tunisia
<QA> marwen: Okay
<Kilos> hi marwen
<Kilos> hi Izakee
<Izakee> Hi Kilos
<Na3iL> So, nothing to add to the agenda?
<chesedo> nope Na3iL
<Na3iL> okay let me proceed to the next topic
<Na3iL> QA: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<QA> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Na3iL> the minutes of our meeting can be seen at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20160127#Summary
<Kilos> Izakee please login by typing QA I am full name country
<Izakee> I am Isaac Kamga Cameroon
<QA> Izakee: Yessir
<Kilos> ty
<Na3iL> sorry  wrong link
<Na3iL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150826#Summary
<Kilos> nice to see the cameroon guys here
<Izakee> QA I am Isaac Kamga Cameroon
<QA> Izakee: Sure
<Na3iL> Take a look at it and anything we need to highlight from the summary perhaps?
<CraigZim> lafricain: please log in  by typing QA: I am full name country
<Kilos> cyrilb you here?
 * chesedo can't see anything that we need to highlight
<Kilos> cyrilb is in mauritius guys
<chesedo> but you guys seem to have done a good job at being more active
<chesedo> Kilos: is that with an o
<chesedo> isn't
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> QA spell mauritius
<Na3iL> okay, so nothing to review
<QA> Kilos: Yes, you *can* spell
<Kilos> hi gR0ok_
<Na3iL> let me go ahead to the next topic
<Na3iL> QA: topic Awareness and actions
<QA> Current Topic: Awareness and actions
<Na3iL> As I can see there's many new users who joined us since the last meeting :D
<Kilos> yes , makes me happy
<Na3iL> isn't Kilos
<Na3iL> Let  me ask; where's the new users who joined us? :D
<MarwenDo> Me
<Ch3ck> Me | Moi
<Kilos> many of the cameroon guys are new i think
<marwen> me
<ongolaBoy> :)
 * Kilos :D
<Na3iL> That's cool! :D
<Ch3ck> Never heard of an LUG in Cameroon
<Ch3ck> it's nice to know there's one
 * chesedo thinks that a lot of the current sub-topics improved since last meeting
<chesedo> welcome all new ones :D
<ongolaBoy> Ch3ck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam , https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cm ;)
<Kilos> QA welcome
<QA> Welcome to our meeting all new and old users of irc in Africa
<Ch3ck> Nice ongolaBoy
<Na3iL> Am I the only who thinking about new strategies to bring newcomers here?
<Na3iL> Any ideas?
<Kilos> try and get hold of the lugs in all the different countries and invite them
<Kilos> let them understand this channel is for all linux users in africa
<Kilos> i joined many mailing lists to get us this far
<Kilos> hi abakamousa
<Na3iL> and how do we get more Ubuntu users to join and ultimately to apply for official membership?
<Na3iL> hey abakamousa
<ongolaBoy> yet another cameroonian :)
<Kilos> eery lug has ubuntu users in
<lafricain> QA I'm Cyrille Mattiuzzo from rdc I'm french
<QA> lafricain: Sorry...
<Kilos> in africa when the locos got tired the lugs absorbed them
<lafricain> I lost the signal, sorry.
<abakamousa> hello
<chesedo> lafricain: I am has to be typed put
<abakamousa> i have forget that meeting
<Kilos> lafricain I am not I'm
<chesedo> s/put/out/
<abakamousa> I'm not late i suppose
<Kilos> not totally abakamousa
<chesedo> abakamousa: no join in
<Kilos> only 25 minutes
<abakamousa> ok
<Kilos> sign in please
<Na3iL> btw, Kilos What is the status with missing/tired LoCo's?
<lafricain> QA I am Cyrille Mattiuzzo from RDC
<QA> lafricain: Yessir
<Na3iL> We still looking for 2 LoCo teams right?
<Kilos> they seem to have died out completely
<Na3iL> oh
<Kilos> so lugs need to be contacted ad invited
<CraigZim> there is not even an active lug in Zimbabwe
<chesedo> abakamousa: you can introduce yourself to QA using ' QA  I am <FirstName LastName - Country> without the angles'
<Kilos> hi mawutor
<Na3iL> I think we need to prepare a list for that
<mawutor> hello
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<abakamousa> QA I am Aboubakar From Cameroun, I'm french
<QA> abakamousa: Yessir
<mawutor> thanks
<Na3iL> I will do  that asap
<abakamousa> so excuse the quality of my english
<Kilos> mawutor login please
<Na3iL> elacheche_anis, welcome :D
<Kilos> wb elacheche
 * elacheche_anis is always late :(
<Kilos> haha
 * elacheche_anis remains silence..
<Na3iL> you are not too late login by typing QA I am Firstname Lastname - country
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and where are the other cheche's
<mawutor> i rep Ghana if that what you mean kilos
<Kilos> mawutor  type in I am Full name Country
<Kilos> please
<Kilos> its for the meeting logs
<Kilos> and invite the rest of your guys to this channel too
<Kilos> everyone is welcome
<elacheche_anis> QA I am elacheche - Tunisia
<QA> elacheche_anis: Alrighty
<Na3iL> so , anyone else have feedback about dead LoCo's for now?
 * MarwenDo have an idea
<mawutor> Stephen Mawutor Donkor  from Ghana
<Na3iL> go ahead and MarwenDo and talk :P
<Na3iL> mawutor, QA I am Fullname - country
<Kilos> oh sorry bout that
<Kilos> i forgot the bot
<Kilos> thats why the young bloods are taking over
<mawutor> I Am Stephen Mawutor Donkor -Ghana
<QA> mawutor: Sure
<mawutor> thanks
<Kilos> mawutor we are happy to have you join us
<Na3iL> MarwenDo, I am still waiting your idea :P
<mawutor> thanks
 * chesedo also excited about it
<Na3iL> Meanwhile, we need to encourage dead LoCo's to rebuild
<Kilos> the guys that are french and other languages , feel free to use them if you battle with english, i am sure someone will translate for us
<CraigZim> Push linux over our social networks may pick up a few users
<Na3iL> and encourage more people to get launchpad ID's and join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<chesedo> CraigZim: good idea
<Kilos> yeah you tweeters and facebook fans
<chesedo> Kilos: what social accounts does ubuntu-africa have
<Na3iL> Just facebook and it's group if I remember well
<Kilos> one on facebook
<Na3iL> okay, then wee need more accounts on different social networks : twitter vk etc..
<Kilos> you guys can feel free to go twitter and G+ too
<chesedo> can we create a post that others can spread further like CraigZim's usggestion
<Na3iL> Can you do it chesedo ?
<marwen_> I'm MarwenDo: I think that creating videos and publishing them to Youtube will help us reach more people .
<Kilos> that can work too
<chesedo> Na3iL: i can create a tweet - not on FB
<superfly> QA: I am Raoul Snyman - South Africa
<QA> superfly: Righto
<chesedo> will hash it #ubuntu-africa and try post tomorrow
<ac3takwas> I did this on Fb earlier, not sure any of my Nigerian friends cared to join.
<Kilos> hi superfly
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ac3takwas> I don't even have friends who use IRC
<superfly> sorry I'm late. family things
<Na3iL> QA: agreed chesedo will create a post about Ubuntu Africa
<QA> Agreed: chesedo will create a post about Ubuntu Africa
<Kilos> np
<lafricain> Videos goog idea!
<chesedo> constant awareness should also help
<Kilos> promote the site as well guys, post the link in all social media
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Na3iL> Talking about the website Kilos don't you think that we need to create a blog section
<Na3iL> We publish into it news about LoCos of africa?
<marwen> we need to focus on the very popular social site: facebook , twitter , creating videos and publish it on youtube is a awesome idea also
<Kilos> you need to talk to superfly about that
<Kilos> he is our site designer and host
<ac3takwas> And perhaps a planet
<Na3iL> superfly, what do you think?
<Kilos> ty for the hard work superfly
<superfly> Na3iL: we're using Nikola, it's a blog already
<superfly> Na3iL: I just didn't activate the blog because there was no one to do the blogging
<superfly> Na3iL: I don't have the time. But I'm more than happy to help others get it up and running.
<Na3iL> good superfly I think I can help you on that, especially the blogging part
<Na3iL> okay, nothing to add or I jump to the next topic?
<Kilos> nono
<MarwenDo> who is familiar with video editing ?
<Kilos> you gotta tell the bot agreed
<Kilos> on you and superfly getting the blog going
<Kilos> not so chesedo
<Na3iL> QA, agreed superfly and Na3iL will work on getting the blog part going
<QA> Agreed: superfly and Na3iL will work on getting the blog part going
<Na3iL> QA: topic raise awareness of not so official mirrors but widely used in some areas (ongolaBoy)
<QA> Current Topic: raise awareness of not so official mirrors but widely used in some areas (ongolaBoy)
<mawutor> i think what we might need is a good blogger to tell our stories
<Na3iL> ongolaBoy, you there?
<mawutor> having the blog up is not all we need
<Kilos> we can all chip in with the blog
<mawutor> we need to be able to get the word our in lot of different ways
<Na3iL> that's sure mawutor I think I can take care of that
<chesedo> and blogger should feel free to pitch in
<ongolaBoy> Na3iL: I'm there
<Kilos> i can blog a bit about it, then it goes in the ubuntu newsletter
<Na3iL> So, I think last meeting you wasn't there to talk bout this topic?
<Kilos> ad elacheche_anis as well
<ongolaBoy> should I talk about our mirror ?
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Na3iL> Yep ongolaBoy what's the news?
<ongolaBoy> In fact our mirror changed from status «pending» to «Unofficial»
<ongolaBoy> I have explained to ubuntu sysadmin on #ubuntu-mirrors that We have not the capacity to host all the architectures/versions
<elacheche_anis> Who gonna add me to what? :D x)
<ongolaBoy> but at least our mirror can be used by some people in our area
<Kilos> on the new blog coming elacheche_anis
<ongolaBoy> here is the LP page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/miroir.cm.auf.org-archive
<ongolaBoy> we serve it on IPv4 and even IPv6 since some months :)
<Kilos> nice ongolaBoy good work
<ongolaBoy> thanks
<Na3iL> awesome!
<elacheche_anis> We have an official Tunisian Mirror as well
<Na3iL> So, nothing to add about that topic?
<ongolaBoy> that's all on that matter
<elacheche_anis> It's offered and managed by the Tunisian Internet Agency (The company who contorls all the internet in Tunisia x) )
<mawutor> a side the news letters and the blogs we could adopt schools for ubuntu lab. projects this we the get the news running not only on the web but also inthe media houses of the repestive countries
<chesedo> Na3iL: nothing
<Na3iL> QA: topic Events
<QA> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos> mawutor good idea
<ac3takwas> I mentioned a "planet"
<Na3iL> Any new coming events?
<ac3takwas> Do you guys know what that is?
<chesedo> abakamousa: nope
<chesedo> Na3iL:  not that im aware of
<Na3iL> elacheche_anis, we don't have any event in Tunisia?
<Na3iL> this month?
<Kilos> you can all plan release parties for 16.04
<chesedo> nope
<ac3takwas> If individual bloggers register their blogs with the planet, then they can blog independently about it.
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL: We still planning that SysAdmin workshop.. I needx to finish this last exam before getting my head clear for the details
<abakamousa> yes
<Na3iL> okay
<ac3takwas> The planet would aggregate these blog posts.
<chesedo> Kilos: your blog goes to the planet
<abakamousa> the link please
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> ask elacheche_anis
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> abakamousa: yes others should register theirs too
<Na3iL> Why we don't plan for an UbuCon
<ac3takwas> I am part of the Durgarpur LUG #dgolug, and that's the approach used
<QA> ac3takwas: Righto
<Na3iL> take a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon
<ac3takwas> s/#dgolug/#dgplug
<Na3iL> An Ubucon is generally an informal, lightly structured gathering of Ubunteros. There are also other meetings and UbuntuConferences
<elacheche_anis> Kilos: who gonna ask me, what? x)
<Kilos> lol
 * elacheche_anis is sorry he's lost :(
<Kilos> if my blog goes to the planet elacheche_anis
<Kilos> and yours of course
<elacheche_anis> Yeah Kilos it does!
<elacheche_anis> Mine too
<Kilos> chesedo yes
<Na3iL> Okay, we move to the next topic?
<elacheche_anis> If someone want me to blog about something let's talk about it in private :D Or later here :) After the meeting :)
<chesedo> Na3iL: might have too start pushing ideas to next meeting cause of time...
<Na3iL> okay chesedo
<Na3iL> QA: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<QA> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> +1 Na3iL
 * chesedo think Na3iL did great so +1
<CraigZim> +1 too
<marwen> +1
<Kilos> well donre Na3iL  and thank you
<Na3iL> :D
<Na3iL> okay then
<Na3iL> QA: agreed Na3iL to chair the next meeting
<QA> Agreed: Na3iL to chair the next meeting
<MarwenDo> GJ Na3iL
<Kilos> just a reminder everyone, you are welcome to hang here 24/7  not just meeting night
<Na3iL> QA: topic Next meeting
<QA> Current Topic: Next meeting
<Kilos> here we need to discuss
<chesedo> yip
<Na3iL> In the agenda the next meeting is 24th february
<Kilos> seeing as we are not a loco we dont fall under any rules
<chesedo> it is currently suggested to have one each quarter
<Kilos> so its open to discussion to have a meeting every 4 months if everyone agrees
 * chesedo is okay either way currently
<Na3iL> Don't you think guys we can discuss this on the maillist
<superfly> probably
<Kilos> we can
<Na3iL> So, we can fix the next meeting on the mail list
<chesedo> we have discussed the timing in the past - just got no response
<chesedo> but can try again
<Kilos> our mailing list doesnt get many replies
<d3r1ck> Hello Everyone :)
<Na3iL> We will keep try :D untill it goes right
<Kilos> hi d3r1ck
<d3r1ck> Sorry i came late
<chesedo> Na3iL: great
<Na3iL> hey d3r1ck It is okay :)
<MarwenDo> hi d3r1ck
<Na3iL> okay then thanks for attending guys!  and enjoy the rest of the evening :)
<d3r1ck> Hi everyone
<d3r1ck> so whats the topic for today?
<chesedo> so for now the next one seems to be feb
<Kilos> ty for chairing Na3iL
<Na3iL> QA, end meeting
<QA> Meeting Ended
<QA> Minutes available at json: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-01-27-18-31-20.json :: txt: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-01-27-18-31-20.txt :: html: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-01-27-18-31-20.html
<acetakwas> Feb 24
<acetakwas> Thanks
<chesedo> ty Na3iL
<Na3iL> You are welcome Kilos :D it is nothing
<Na3iL> :)
<Kilos> d3r1ck you can read at http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-01-27-18-31-20.txt
<MarwenDo> gg Na3iL :)
 * chesedo is off for the day
<Kilos> then you up to date
<d3r1ck> Ok
<Kilos> cheers chesedo ty
<Kilos> d3`popin here during the days as well if you can
<Kilos> d3r1ck ^
<ongolaBoy> .
<Kilos> some of us are here all day
<Kilos> thanks for attending everyone
<CraigZim> ty all
<K_K_N> Thanks and cheers guys, chat next meeting although did not really have much to contribute this time round
<mawutor> cheers
<Kilos> cheers mawutor
<Kilos> visit agin
<Kilos> again
<mawutor> sure
<Na3iL> cheers guys :D my coffee time
<Kilos> cheers Na3iL ty
<Na3iL> Thanks for attending the meeting again :D
<Na3iL> yw Kilos :D
<Kilos> bed time for me
<Kilos> night all
<Na3iL> sleep well
<Na3iL> nighty
<Kilos> ty
<K_K_N> night Kilos
<K_K_N> and I am outta here
<K_K_N> good bye all
<CraigZim> cheers
<williamk> Hi all
<CraigZim> hi williamk
<williamk> Hi CraigZim, was wondering if some one was still here, anything that I missed
<CraigZim> williamk: you can read logs here :http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-01-27-18-31-20.txt
<CraigZim> quite a busy night
<williamk> Thanks
<d3r1ck> Kilos, will join soon
<CraigZim> good night all
<chesedo> almost forgot the tweet - https://twitter.com/pieter2627/status/692435631511838720
<chesedo> bye again...
<Murima> QA: i am Murima from Nairobi Kenya
<QA> Murima: What?
<Murima> QA:i am Murima from Nairobi Kenya
<QA> Murima: Excuse me?
<Na3iL> Murima, you are late
<Na3iL> This is the log of the meeting http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-01-27-18-31-20.txt
<Murima> sorry i think i was informed the wrong time then
<Murima> thanks for the link
<d3r1ck> Any one around?
<Private_User> what up d3r1ck
<Private_User> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-28
<CraigZim> morning
<Kilos> hi CraigZim and all others
<Kilos> QA tell zipper. Shame on you you missed the meeting
<QA> Kilos: I don't know who zipper. is. Say 'zipper. on freenode' and I'll take your word that zipper. exists
<Kilos> qa tell zipper on freenode Shame on you you missed the meeting
<QA> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell zipper on freenode
<CraigZ> zipper went awol at 16:43
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hes as bad as stickboy
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-29
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Eujean> Hi guys, quick question, will there be issues upgrading 15.10(non-LTS) to 16.04(LTS)?
<CraigZim> hello Eujean from what I've read it shouldn't be a problem , but as always you should backup all important data incase something goes wrong
<Kilos> hi Eujean welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you can upgrade fine from release to release, or lts to lts
<Kilos> but always keep cackups
<Kilos> backups
<CraigZim> :)
<Kilos> deja-dup seems to make good backups
<Kilos> i just rsync /home to and external and replace after upgrading or clean installing
<Kilos> where is the rain CraigZim
<Kilos> things getting worse and worse here
<CraigZim> had 16mm day before yesterday
<CraigZim> but averages are very low
<Kilos> that only kills the dust for a day
<Kilos> the biggest problem i that its too late to plant most summer crops now
<Kilos> and if it doesnt rain lots winter planting gonna be dicey as well
<CraigZim> el nino hitting us bad
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> worst ever
 * Kilos wonders where eugene is
<Kilos> we need more africa peeps to join us
<CraigZim> I got not even 1 like on my FB post
<Kilos> ai!
<Eujean> Haha, there is a saying: "One can never have enough backups"...
<CraigZim> brb
<Kilos> yeah
<Na3iL> Hello Africa
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hey Kilos how are you
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Na3iL> good as well :D
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-30
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> hi Ch3ck
 * QA going down for a reboot... wbb in a jiffy
<Kilos> spotty_ hi
<spotty_> hey
<Kilos> qa will be a while guys
<Kilos> spotty_ tell na3il time to work on ibid. needs to support SASL
<spotty_> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell Na3iL on freenode
<Kilos> Na3iL
<Kilos> hi
<Na3iL> Hey Kilos :D I read the message
<Kilos> hard work ahead for you
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> all that knowlege must be put to good use
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> found out more
<Kilos> QA ibid installing
<QA> https://github.com/ibid/ibid  http://ibid.omnia.za.net/docs/trunk/install.html#prerequisites  https://launchpad.net/ibid/
<elacheche> kilos why you're not on #ubuntu-locoteams
<Kilos> i closed down lots to work here elacheche whats happening
<Na3iL> Hey Kilos bookamrked :D
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> o/ Na3iL
<elacheche> we have a new application :) and guess who!?
<Kilos> yes and will fail
<Kilos> typical in todays world
<Kilos> attitude it seems
<Kilos> or are there 2 now
<Kilos> youngsters need to learn humility and respect
<Kilos> imo
<Kilos> elacheche ^^
<Kilos> i wanna sleep so comment already
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i go sleep now. you all be good. and sleep tight
<theShirbiny> Hi everyone
<MarwenDo> Hi theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> anyone know how can i install ubuntu with lvm on luks on a single parition and not the whole disk?
<theShirbiny> What i basically want, /dev/sda6 -> luks -> lvm -> ubuntu
<theShirbiny> and not /dev/sda -> luks -> lvm -> ubuntu
<theShirbiny> anyone?
<Bilel_mk> hey theShirbiny  ! look at this https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lvm   i hope it help !
<theShirbiny> Bilel_mk: no English
<theShirbiny> ?
<Bilel_mk> i don't think so i will see !
<Bilel_mk> theShirbiny, try this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<elacheche> Bilel_mk: :)
<theShirbiny> huh? i'm running Gentoo with LVM on LUKS and i want to switch to Ubuntu, that' link is not very helpful :D
<elacheche> theShirbiny: You steel look how to do that thing :/
<theShirbiny> hey elacheche o/
<Bilel_mk> hey elacheche
<Bilel_mk> :)
<theShirbiny> elacheche: what thing?
<elacheche> theShirbiny: the tools you used to do that on gentoo can't be used to be done on Ubuntu too?
<elacheche> thing → lvm on lucks
<theShirbiny> I don't have the option to install ubuntu on a single partition with lvm on luks
<theShirbiny> full disk only
<elacheche> Even with the alternate install cd?
<theShirbiny> what cd?
<elacheche> There is two installation ISOs for Ubuntu, the live one (graphical) and the alternate one
<theShirbiny> you mean the tui one?
<elacheche> yeah
<theShirbiny> don't think it would have that option
<elacheche> Emm.. What about installing using LVM only then encrypt it?
<theShirbiny> doesn't work that way
<elacheche> theShirbiny: encrypted LVM is what you're looking for → http://www.rationallyparanoid.com/articles/images/ubuntu-10-lts-security/01.jpg ?
<theShirbiny> no, i don't want to encrypt each lvm lv, i want to encrypt a block device then have the lvm inside that encrypted block
<elacheche> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#LVM_Installation_Guides
<elacheche> Emm.. I can't find better doc :/
<theShirbiny> /dev/sdaX -> luks -> lvm -> / home
<theShirbiny> elacheche: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#LVM_on_LUKS
<theShirbiny> but with ubuntu
<elacheche> Try to ask here theShirbiny https://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntu
<theShirbiny> I'm banned from /r/ubuntu xD
<elacheche> loool.. what did you did?
<theShirbiny> nothing, was just arguing that Arch is better than ubuntu
<theShirbiny> i wasn't too smart xD
<elacheche> loool
<acetakwas> hi
<acetakwas> What do you guys think about the planet idea?
<acetakwas> I am writing a blog post of the previous meeting
#ubuntu-africa 2016-01-31
<Kilos> helloooo africa
